# 612 vs 722



## sunilpg (Dec 1, 2008)

I don't have a second TV. So, other than the additional storage in 722, do I loose anything else if I go with 612? 

I was asked to pay $50 more if I want the 722. If it is just buying me storage, then I would rather not spend the moeny on 722.

thanks,
-Sunil.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

I made that choice and have no complaints. But I do use external hard drives.

Also, I can't get anything off the air. Apparently some are having glitches with a 612 OTA.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

612 does not have Picture-In-Picture.

I see more complaints about bugs in the 612, but the 622/722 has been around nearly 3 years and is more mature software wise.


----------



## timhk (Sep 26, 2007)

sunilpg said:


> I don't have a second TV. So, other than the additional storage in 722, do I loose anything else if I go with 612?
> 
> I was asked to pay $50 more if I want the 722. If it is just buying me storage, then I would rather not spend the moeny on 722.
> 
> ...


*Go with the 722. I have both and have replaced the 612 three times. Even the one I have now has minor issues. The 722s( own 2) have been virtually flawless. More storage, PIP( great for sports), and I will even go so far as to say the OTA seems to be just a bit better.* *The extra $50 will be well spent.
*


----------



## sunilpg (Dec 1, 2008)

thanks for all the advice guys!


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Yes the main difference besides storage is PIP. This also translates to Dual Live Buffer. Ability to pause switch to another live program and switch back and resume where you left off. 

Also like someone else mentioned... 612 is newer so it has not had as much time to iron out all the issues. 

As for OTA.. I am seeing similar experiences with my 722 and 612.

And welcome to DBSTalk.


----------



## sunilpg (Dec 1, 2008)

thanks Ron!


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Keep in mind you don't just pay the $50 more. You also pay $7 a month more for a ViP722.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Pherlin.. Definitely could see why someone might have to pay more for the 722. I was not aware of the 7 bucks a month more? Why?


----------



## jclewter79 (Jan 8, 2008)

2nd tuner fee? Is that what you are talking about? I thought it was $5 for all dual tuners being as how tv2 can only output SD but, with a phone line or internet connection it is free. Everybody has one of the 2.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Sorry. I think you're right about the $5 instead of $7. Someone who has two 722's can clarify how the additional receiver access fee is applied. I don't pay one on my 612. And the notice on the bill is clear as mud:










Whether a CSR would know, well we know what those odds are like.


----------



## puckwithahalo (Sep 3, 2007)

With a phone line or high speed internet connection connected to it, a 722 has the same monthly cost as a 612. Without one of those connected, it is $5.00 more.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

612 does not have to be connected to phone line, it has only one output for one TV.


----------



## reddice (Feb 18, 2003)

I have a 612. Works good. They would not lease me a 722 because it counts as two tuners and I have three other 510's using tuners.


----------

